# Help with Walks



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi All
Here's my dilemma...Phoebe (8 months) isn't big on walks. She get's very excited when we mention walks, is very enthusiastic for about 1/2 a block, then she will just sit or lay down and not want to go any further. It doesn't matter which direction we go, she will go so far then PLOP. If we turn around to go back, she happily walks back to our house. Surely, at 8 months she should be able to walk around the whole block! It almost seems like something spooks her but I can't figure out what. There is a german sheppard that barks along the fence in one direction but we haven't been that way in awhile.
It has been a horribly warm and humid summer here in southern Ontario so I thought perhaps she was getting too hot but last night we waited until 9 pm when it was cooler but it didn't make any difference.

I was so looking forward to nice long walks with her 

We have a large yard so she can run around but I think she needs the excercise of a walk.

Any suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What is she like if you take her somewhere else for a walk? 

Did you go to classes? How does she get on with other dogs? Is she pleased to meet people when she is out?


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> What is she like if you take her somewhere else for a walk?
> 
> Did you go to classes? How does she get on with other dogs? Is she pleased to meet people when she is out?


Good questions....

I guess I haven't tried to drive somewhere and walk her outside our neighbourhood....we live in a small community with a population of 1500 and one traffic light haha Our home is on a country road.
Yes, she went to 8 weeks of puppy classes at a Service Dog Training Facility near our home, she gets on very well with other dogs (there are 10 in our immediate family so she has been socialized since a very young puppy) with the exception of a very nervous great dane that visited once  
She is a bit nervous of people and will sit and observe until they have passed by.

Hopefully this info helps!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for quick answers 

I would suggest trying her somewhere else as it sounds like something has worried her and she is now locked into a pattern of worry about something. 

It is also worth trying to walk her with one of the other dogs she knows as dogs can sometimes gain confidence from other dogs better than humans and that might help.

Her worries about people may be part of the problem so would be good to also spend some time out and about just watching people and having lots of treats without having to worry about the people approaching her.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Thanks for quick answers
> 
> I would suggest trying her somewhere else as it sounds like something has worried her and she is now locked into a pattern of worry about something.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We will try going for a walk somewhere completely new and see if that works! I have a friend whose pup she really likes and he loves to walk so maybe I will offer to walk them together for a few nights.

Cheers! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Our Ernie is definitely less likely to do this if we go somewhere in the car. He is only 16 weeks but sometimes just digs his heels in and refuses to go a certain way or doesn't seem to want to go for a walk but only when we are close to home. He is FAR more likely to do it if only one of us walks him. Could it be that Phoebe is worried that some of the pack isn't with you??


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

halfpint said:


> Our Ernie is definitely less likely to do this if we go somewhere in the car. He is only 16 weeks but sometimes just digs his heels in and refuses to go a certain way or doesn't seem to want to go for a walk but only when we are close to home. He is FAR more likely to do it if only one of us walks him. Could it be that Phoebe is worried that some of the pack isn't with you??


Funny you should mention it...she does walk MUCH better if both my husband and I go than if it is only me. Safety in numbers maybe..haha


----------

